# Idea for Supporter Status give away



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 14, 2018)

since @Broken Pussy was kind enough to do a support status giveaway, of which I was fortunate enough to get, I figured I’d pay it back and do the same. Issue is, I don’t want to do the same exact thing she did. So what do you think? How should I do it? I’m gonna have two supporter status given away when I do this.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 14, 2018)

Make people fight irl and film it.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 14, 2018)

Art contest?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 15, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Make people fight irl and film it.



This one.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 15, 2018)

I wish I could implement a kiwi irl fighting tournament


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ll be your best friend if you give it to me


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’ll be your best friend if you give it to me


Randy is the shitposter supporters deserves, and needs.


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 3, 2018)

Russian Roulette where the bullet is your dox


----------



## keksz (Feb 3, 2018)

Choose a kiwi farmer at random (not @keksz though) and whoever gets that user to REEEE the most salt in a week's time wins supporter status. A judge panel expert in REEEEing is mandatory.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 5, 2018)

I wonder if there are any cows lurking that want supporter status, in some roundabout hopes of getting their threads locked or purged because they mistake it for special mod powers. Check all thirsty accounts that have low activity or are new.


----------



## skiddlez (Feb 6, 2018)

Whoever cuts off one of their own limbs live on a camwhore site wins


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 13, 2018)

Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 13, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.


Please I'm so lonely


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 14, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.



Because I'm a powerful, high level Rabbi and I cannot, willingly or otherwise, separate myself from my shekels. It's my passive ability. I will grant you one(1) potent Jewmancy if you grant me my wish.

Shalom and thank you very much


----------



## adorable bitch (Sep 14, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.



because I'm a terrible person and I deserve to have my soul chained to this hell forever.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Sep 14, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.


I am severely neglected at home.


----------



## Desire Lines (Sep 14, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.


Give it to @Spelling Bee , he deserves it after so many quality smilies and funny videos


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 14, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Give it to @Spelling Bee , he deserves it after so many quality smilies and funny videos


i think the verified bee tag he has is the equivalent


----------



## Piss Clam (Sep 14, 2018)

Give it to someone who doesn't give a shit about it.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 18, 2018)

Give it to somebody in the Greer thread who has never said, “suck him his penis,” or somebody in the Amberlynn thread who has never said “Necky” or somebody in the Phil section who hasn’t said “stinkditch.”  You know, somebody who is true, honest and original.


----------



## theshep (Sep 18, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> Give it to somebody in the Greer thread who has never said, “suck him his penis,”



I've never said it!


----------



## DangerousGas (Sep 18, 2018)

The tag thirst is so very real.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 24, 2018)

I say give it to someone who uses stink-trench instead of stink-ditch when discussing Phil.  Such people are clearly above the common meme-shitting herd. 

However users who DON'T make a 'suck him his penis' reference in at least one post on the Russell Greer thread should get a threadban. That shit's never getting old.


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 27, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> i think the verified bee tag he has is the equivalent


It isn't afaik. He is a good choice imo if we are doing voting now.


----------



## MacMasonry (Sep 27, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Alright faggots, time for another give away. I have an older member already picked out, so if any of you niggers want True&Honest that are newer here (past year or so) post here and explain why.


Because I don't how to explain or justify mailing 2,000 pennies to Florida.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 27, 2018)

CasualSeppuku said:


> It isn't afaik. He is a good choice imo if we are doing voting now.


Thanks for the info. Sorry, but it’s time I go practice my Mental Karate.


----------



## fortunecookie (Sep 27, 2018)

just give it to me


plz


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 27, 2018)

fortunecookie said:


> just give it to me
> 
> 
> plz


Dm me your nudes.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 27, 2018)

fortunecookie said:


> just give it to me
> 
> 
> plz



Fight you irl for it, fgt.


----------



## spurger king (Sep 28, 2018)

Give it to a Person of Interest.


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 28, 2018)

Give it to me. Because I like free stuff, no other reason


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 7, 2018)

After a long delay, the winners are as followed:
@Spelling Bee
@Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
@Batman VS Tony Danza 

That’s it for now folks. Until the next giveaway.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 7, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> After a long delay, the winners are as followed:
> @Spelling Bee
> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan
> @Batman VS Tony Danza
> ...



Thanks, brother


----------



## Spelling Bee (Oct 7, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> After a long delay, the winners are as followed:
> @Spelling Bee
> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan
> @Batman VS Tony Danza
> ...


Love ya, man.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Oct 7, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> After a long delay, the winners are as followed:
> @Spelling Bee
> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan
> @Batman VS Tony Danza
> ...



Nice, thanks. May Brad judge you lightly and Bulla protect you (sexually)


----------



## The Un-Clit (Oct 8, 2018)

I was thinking of making a funnay Russell Greer-esque shit-flinging 'Muh Plights' rant about bias judges and discrimination against the taint-ly challenged, but fuggit, way too much work this early on a holiday morning. (It's Thanksgiving here in Soviet Canuckistan, where we wisely separate our two big Turkey Days by more then a month.)  

Grats guize! Enjoy your new dick-swinging status on the farms!


----------



## Superman93 (Oct 8, 2018)

how do u even give away that status?


----------



## Traditional Tet (Oct 9, 2018)

Superman93 said:


> how do u even give away that status?


Eat Null's gaping anus.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 30, 2019)

WHO WANTS THE TRUE&HONEST TAG?


----------



## The biggest iron (Jan 30, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> WHO WANTS THE TRUE&HONEST TAG?


I do! I want the cool stickers.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 30, 2019)

I am a secret status whore, and an incredibly sexy engineer-mutant too.  I desire, and deserve.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Jan 30, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> WHO WANTS THE TRUE&HONEST TAG?


I am a high quality poster who only makes high quality posts, spreading cheer and happiness throughout the forums, and also a bunch of cool things are happening on Thursday so you could make my already good Thursday even better

I can also supply you with MS Paint versions of album covers of your choosing


----------



## The Great Citracett (Feb 15, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I'm probably just a white noise poster aside from the occasional photoshop, video, or comic edit, but since I'm lazy and can't just figure out how to buy it myself...

For True & Honest Fandom I could be your very own personal avatar slave.

4 years a kiwi and never once has ol' Citracett been swapped out. He's become a recognizable fixture around the farms. That could change.

For an agreed upon period of time you deem worthy of the investment, I'll change my avatar and custom title to say whatever you want, whenever you want it, as many times as you want (within reason of course, and nothing rulebreaking).

Harness the power of my avatar for your own nefarious ends!


----------



## The Un-Clit (Feb 15, 2019)

Citracett's a good choice if you are gonna spurn the Un-Clit.  He's one sour old fruit.


----------

